# How fast is your phone's connection? Post up the results here!



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

Go to http://www.speedtest.net/ and see what kind of speeds you're getting!

Here's my HTC Desire on 3G/o2:


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 19, 2011)

no idea if son also using connection makes a difference to what reading I get.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

Desire wifi


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

Dp.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

What's your 3G connection?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2011)

editor said:


> What's your 3G connection?


Yeah.  I was going to do them both (o2) but it all went wrong.


----------



## brix_kitty (Feb 19, 2011)

HTC Desire on Orange


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 19, 2011)

HTC Desire on Three (3G)

*1.23mb/s*
*
9.76mb/s* on Virgin WIFI


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2011)

htc desire hd on 3 

3g - d/l 1.4mbps u/l 1.52 ping 167ms

wifi - d/l 7.35 u/l 0.77 ping 82

eta:how do you post a screengrab like that? (in very basic terms, please)


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2011)

On 3G iPhone 4 o2

Ping 216
Download 1.98 m/s
0.79 m/s up

Wifi virgin media

58 ping
13.18 m/s down
1.86 m/s up


----------



## lobster (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Go to http://www.speedtest.net/ and see what kind of speeds you're getting!
> 
> Here's my HTC Desire on 3G/o2:



your upload is faster than download


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2011)

lobster said:


> your upload is faster than download



htc desire hd on 3 

3g - d/l 1.4mbps u/l 1.52 ping 167ms - so was mine. why?


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah thats right, 3g should be symmetrical.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2011)

got 2.12mb/s d/l via b'ham - is that good? (on 3G)


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> got 2.12mb/s d/l via b'ham - is that good? (on 3G)


 
Yeah thats very good, dont expect much more out of 3g.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

2.5mb/s down, 163kb up with my iPhone 3GS on Vodafone...


----------



## Tankus (Feb 22, 2011)

Im quite impressed by some of these phones


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty happy with that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

Tankus said:


> Im quite impressed by some of these phones


 
Networks you mean?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

ZTE Blade 3g on the 3 network


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the fastest result I've had over 3g, from the other night.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 22, 2011)

HTC Desire on o2


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Pretty happy with that.


 
really?, with the longest pingtime yet posted.  I'm getting 1.96 down with 116mS ping, and personally I'd say that's a better balance.  Obv I'd prefer more throughput and less ping, and I sure envy the people that are seeing 50mS, that makes browsing so much less irritating.  

Desire HD on Orange, btw.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This is the fastest result I've had over 3g, from the other night.
> 
> View attachment 13902


 
Thats 3g?!!?!?!? That doesnt seem possible.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

newbie said:


> really?, with the longest pingtime yet posted.  I'm getting 1.96 down with 116mS ping, and personally I'd say that's a better balance.  Obv I'd prefer more throughput and less ping, and I sure envy the people that are seeing 50mS, that makes browsing so much less irritating.
> 
> Desire HD on Orange, btw.


 
You can tell the difference of 100ms while browsing?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

grit said:


> Thats 3g?!!?!?!? That doesnt seem possible.


 
I know, I thought the phone's max 3g speed was 7.2 Mbit/s, but have had a few other results that show at least 8 over the cell rather than wifi network.


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2011)

Utter shite. T-Mobile. Maybe it's not using the 3G connection.


----------



## grit (Feb 22, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I know, I thought the phone's max 3g speed was 7.2 Mbit/s, but have had a few other results that show at least 8 over the cell rather than wifi network.


 
HDSPA is 7.2 I think, I didnt think any UK networks supported it. Either way I question the accuracy, seems like something is giving a false positives. However even with that taken into account its obviously a great connection!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 22, 2011)

2.23Mbps down
0.90Mbps up
201ms Ping

iPhone 4 3G from work, not the best reception area.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 22, 2011)

Fast enough for me.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 22, 2011)

5.4 download
2.1 upload

vodaphone, 3g symbol showing H. 

Better than bt wireless at home. X


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2011)

magneze said:


> View attachment 13906
> 
> Utter shite. T-Mobile. Maybe it's not using the 3G connection.


I forced it onto 3G and got slower results. 

0.21 and 0.04

It seems quick when using it though, so maybe speedtest doesn't work properly on my phone.


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh there's an app. I was using the website.


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2011)

On the app: 242kbps download, 75 kbps upload.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

0.04mbps - d/l
0.11mbps - u/l
beat that suckers!


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 22, 2011)

HTC Desire on Orange 3G


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2011)

grit said:


> You can tell the difference of 100ms while browsing?


 
I don't know specifically, do you?

It's always seemed to me there is a perceptable difference when a connection has higher latency. Maybe not noticeable for a single html page, but most pages have a whole bunch of (apparently consecutive) calls for graphics plus ad-trackers and the like, so cumulatively the additional latency adds up.  At least that's my impression.

Here's the test I just did
PC d/l 5.95Mbps ping 35mS
phone d/l 1.8Mbps ping 149ms

I've googled Harrods on both and clicked on the link- that seems a representative test, given I've never visited their website before so it's not cached anywhere.  On the PC, 5sec, on the phone 16sec.  I don't know how to find the size of the whole page, but it's not very big.  So what causes the phone to take 3 times as long, raw download speed, latency, something else?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 23, 2011)

grit said:


> HDSPA is 7.2 I think, I didnt think any UK networks supported it. Either way I question the accuracy, seems like something is giving a false positives. However even with that taken into account its obviously a great connection!


All of them provide HSDPA. It goes from 1.2 to 14.4Mbps - not sure what speeds are currently provided, probably not the full amount. I don't buy the 9Mbps figure either though.


----------



## grit (Feb 23, 2011)

newbie said:


> I don't know specifically, do you?
> 
> It's always seemed to me there is a perceptable difference when a connection has higher latency. Maybe not noticeable for a single html page, but most pages have a whole bunch of (apparently consecutive) calls for graphics plus ad-trackers and the like, so cumulatively the additional latency adds up.  At least that's my impression.
> 
> ...



I have a good "feel" for 100ms delay from playing online games and I find it difficult to see how someone could be sensitive to that fraction of a second. On a decent home broadband connection  the process is only going to take about a second or two anyway.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 27, 2011)

This compares my WiFi speed with my 3G one.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 27, 2011)

Beat this suckaz!!







o2 FTW!!


----------



## mickskyvitch (Feb 28, 2011)

speed with Clear 4G in the us


----------



## grit (Mar 1, 2011)

newbie said:


> raw download speed, latency, something else?


 
CPU speed will also affect it.


----------



## VLADD230 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck! D/l 0.07 U/l 1.65 ping 396....    wtff?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2011)

O2 have supposedly rolled out faster (HSPA?) 3G access in London, Leeds, Manchester and Brum. 30% faster.

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/03/18/o2_3g_900mhz/

Despite what it says, I think most recent Android phones are compatible.


----------



## venmalathy (Sep 17, 2011)

.. My Uploading speed is 0.181 Mbps and Downloading speed is 3.587Mbps,  i checked my internet Uploading and Downloading speed at Scanmyspeed.com


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 17, 2011)

Using my htc as a wireless access point.


----------

